# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 48)



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Do you have any woodworking related t shirts? 
Post em up here for everyone to see...

Links or pictures from the web are fine. as long as you actually own the item.






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer,
And of course, any faux, pseudo, simulated and or phony christmas tree lovers also.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a few that are gifts from Michele. I'll post em up later on...


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

They make woodworking T-Shirts???

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> They make woodworking T-Shirts???



I thought they all were woodworking T-shirts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Depends on how many holes are in them... There's dress T-shirts and Work T-shirts, and they all digress to woodworking t-shirts dependent upon the number of holes/stains they got in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Depends on how many holes are in them... There's dress T-shirts and Work T-shirts, and they all digress to woodworking t-shirts dependent upon the number of holes/stains they got in them.



I agree and there are plastering t-shirts

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## pinky (Nov 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 25, 2018)

Swag for the shop and shows....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 25, 2018)

I don't have a tee shirt, but I have a IAP turning smock.
IAP = International Association of Pen turners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2018)

@woodman6415 and I got these matching Grandfather/Grandson shirts at SWAT this year.


 

 

The Woodworking Shows used to come through Houston every year, got these back then.


 

 

Got these 2 from a friend, she gives me one every year for my birthday.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 25, 2018)

That first one must be your grandson’s, it’s a large.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2018)

Tom Smart said:


> That first one must be your grandson’s, it’s a large.



That's mine, Wendell has the Grandfather one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 25, 2018)

Okay, if you say so ........

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2018)

Nope, not a one. 
I do have a nice woodbarter shirt though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 25, 2018)

I don’t have any woodwork shirts but I do have this

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 25, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t have any woodwork shirts but I do have this
> 
> View attachment 155959



I'm gonna make it there at some point!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> I don’t have any woodwork shirts but I do have this
> 
> View attachment 155959




That's funny! I started to post mine and say it was the local meeting point for Wood Barter members. But Wayne and Esther haven't made it there for T-Shirts and lunch yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass (Nov 25, 2018)

My shirts start out normal but then I get home and go straight to doing something. Then I get glue on the shirt and it is a woodworking shirt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2018)

Blueglass said:


> My shirts start out normal but then I get home and go straight to doing something. Then I get glue on the shirt and it is a woodworking shirt.



Yep... Then you get to fidgeting with that spot of hardened CA, and first thing you know it cracks down the middle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2018)

I don’t wear shirts. I’ll post a picture of me without a shirt on as soon as my wife will take a picture or I find a mirror

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I don’t wear shirts. I’ll post a picture of me without a shirt on as soon as my wife will take a picture or I find a mirror


Please for the humanity of it-spare us!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> View attachment 155977


Yikes do not encourage him- He is from misisiiisisipii......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Nov 26, 2018)

Tclem said:


> I don’t wear shirts. I’ll post a picture of me without a shirt on as soon as my wife will take a picture or I find a mirror



A good lesson for anyone who is new to the site... this is a sure fire way to get BANNED!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 26, 2018)

DKMD said:


> A good lesson for anyone who is new to the site... this is a sure fire way to get BANNED!



Yall do not have to worry about useeing this @Tclem did not have a big enough mirror.... By now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2018)

DKMD said:


> A good lesson for anyone who is new to the site... this is a sure fire way to get BANNED!


What’s your email. I’ll send you pics

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 26, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yall do not have to worry about useeing this @Tclem did not have a big enough mirror.... By now


I’ll glue two mirrors together.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

